# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUPS de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Ricordea Dream

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Decidi abrir um novo tpico para no andar com off-topics noutros muito visualizados ...




> Rui Manuel Gaspar, tudo bom contigo? Tenho uma palavra para ti, *portabilidade*. Em breve vou montar um nano-reef e um dos aspectos interessante de um aqurio destes  ser facilmente transportvel. No teu caso que pretendes uma coisa maior seria interessante pensar num projecto que seja facilmente transportvel sem que te obrigue a teres de vender tudo e comprares novamente equipamento para um novo aqurio. Quando refiro planeamento no me refiro apenas ao hardware mas tambm aos seres vivos, peixes e corais mais resistentes e robustos e que consigam passar bem por uma mudana de stio do aqurio. Por exemplo podes mandar fazer um aqurio (sump e reservatrio RO/DI) em acrlico que  mais leve e mais fcil de transportar do que um de vidro, esta diferena de peso provavelmente compensaria para poderes transportar o aqurio sem ser necessrio retirar o substrato. Pormenores como a altura de substrato, qualidade da rocha viva (muito porosa e leve) so tambm importantes. Nas vidas agitadas dos dias de hoje faz sentido ter aqurios que sejam facilmente transportveis e no monstros que se tornam uma dor de cabea s para coloc-los fora do apartamento.


 
Grande Ricardo ... Espero que a minha anmona esteja bem  :SbSourire2: !
Continuo em falta contigo com o DVD, mas cada vez que arranjo um bocadinho l vem mais uma empreitada e pimba ... l se vai o raio do tempo.

Vou gozar daqui por 15 dias mais um ms de licena de paternidade e espero conseguir ter a casa toda arrumada nessa altura para poder passar os videos do 4 aniversrio. Espero ...

Decidi que este ser o *ltimo* aqurio de recife que monto.

Concordo inteiramente contigo e estou cansado de compra e venda de material e montagem e desmontagem de aqurios ... Ainda por cima cada vez que as coisas comeam a estabilizar, toca de desmontar. At parece que estou sempre no ciclo inicial do aqurio.

Vou ento montar uma coisa muito mais pequena mas que me permitir, caso acontea alguma, transport-lo fcilmente para outro lado.

O objectivo continua a ser o mesmo. Um aqurio barato com baixo custo de manuteno apenas para *Ricordeas Florida*.

Como no quero gastar muito dinheiro em iluminao, circulao, etc ... ser na mesma um aqurio de 40cm de altura. Confesso-vos que no s a questo da iluminao se prende, mas realmente estou f deste tipo de aqurios.

*Data de montagem:* a definir

*Medidas*: 
   * Aqurio - 100x60x40cm - 240l com coluna seca exterior com furao de 25mm (no quero fazer 33 pois acho demais e terei duas descidas de gua)
   * Sump - 80x50x40cm - 130l + 30l (reposio)
   * Cx TPA - 50x20x20 - 20l
   * Mvel em barrote de pinho que ser feito por mim.

*Volume Total:* cerca de 300 teis

*Filtrao:* 12 a 15 Kg de rocha viva

*Reactor de kalk:* Deltec KM500

*Escumador:* Bubble Magus NAC7

*Aquecimento:* Jagger 200W + 250W

*Reposio:* Na sump com divisria que me dar um depsito para levar cerca de 20l de gua. No actual de 250x60x40m tenho uma evaporao de 20l a cada 4 dias pelo que devo ter autonomia para uma semana.

*Iluminao:* T5 (4x24W)

*Retorno:* Syncra Silent 2.5

*Circulao:* 1x Vortech MP10 (s para me garantir alguns comentrios ao post  :SbSourire2: 

*Manuteno:* Como a parede do aqurio fica directamente por trs da cozinha na zona do frigorfico e da mquina de lavar roupa, tenho um espao bem grande atrs desaproveitado que vou usar para ter depsitos com gua preparada de modo a tentar TPA dirias.
De resto s Kalk inicialmente e se as coisas correrem bem e conseguir implementar as TPA o reactor de Kalk ser para descontinuar.

*Equipa de limpeza:* Para j tenho um _Diadema Setosum_, trs _Strombus_ e mais dois ou trs ermitas e turbos que vou manter


E para j  tudo. Estou em processo de desmontagem do aqurio actual e quero ver se ainda hoje peo um oramento  Vidro-Moldura para montagem do novo aqurio.

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> *Manuteno:* Como a parede do aqurio fica directamente por trs da cozinha na zona do frigorfico e da mquina de lavar roupa, tenho um espao bem grande atrs desaproveitado que vou usar para ter depsitos com gua preparada de modo a tentar TPA dirias.
> De resto s Kalk inicialmente e se as coisas correrem bem e conseguir implementar as TPA o reactor de Kalk ser para descontinuar.


Boa sorte para o novo projecto!

Ora aqui esto as condies ideias para colocar em prtica uma maluquice j aqui enunciada por algumas vezes, mas nunca colocada em prtica... :yb665: 

Refrigerao!  disso que estamos a falar!
Aproveitando o facto de que a parede do aqurio fica directamente por trs da cozinha na zona do frigorfico...  :SbSourire2:  esse frigorfico com 2 furinhos, e um tubo de micro-rega a passar l por dentro, era um mimo!  :SbClown: 

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Pedro Ferrer, pois a minha mulher  uma santa mas tambm no abuses ...
Alm disso na tina que tenho l com 200l de gua consigo manter a temperatura (mesmo nestes dias que passaram mais quentes) com ventonha sem grandes stresses.

Entretanto o AlfraReef para quem chegou a ver o post chegou ao fim dos seus dias aps os idiotas da transportadora lhe terem rachado o fundo.

Algum prejuzo, muitos cortes nas mos e uma tremenda dor de costas e hei o resultado:






Confesso-vos que me vieram as lgrimas aos olhos quando lhe assentei pela primeira vez com o martelo.

Para compensar o desgosto passei na VidroMoldura e encomendei o novo aqurio que estar pronto daqui a 2 ou 3 semanas.

Vou com calma e tenho tempo pois ainda nem sequer comecei a montar o mvel para ele portanto ...  preciso  CALMA ... muita CALMA ...

Entretanto quero ver se comeo a esquematizar o desenho para as TPA automtivas e logo posto aqui junto com uma ou outra foto do Alguidar.

Abraos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Mais um pequenssimo update ... Isto vai demorar at estar com gua.

Finalmente fui a semana passada buscar os aqurios  Vidromoldura.

Como sempre a qualidade a que j nos habituaram.

Para j esto l em casa embrulhados  espera que no ms que vem tenha a possibilidade de comear a montar o mvel.  :yb663: 

Portanto neste momento falta imensa coisa:

     * Mvel
     * Tubagens
     * EggCrate (no sei onde comprar isto ... algum tem ideias?)
     * Areo

O objectivo  colocar no fundo egg-crate e depois colocar a RV por cima e s depois colocar o areo antes de encher.


Abraos,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas ,
> 
> Mais um pequenssimo update ... Isto vai demorar at estar com gua.
> 
> Finalmente fui a semana passada buscar os aqurios  Vidromoldura.
> 
> Como sempre a qualidade a que j nos habituaram.
> 
> Para j esto l em casa embrulhados  espera que no ms que vem tenha a possibilidade de comear a montar o mvel. 
> ...



Ol amigo Rui

Realmente consegui encontrar alguem pior do que eu, na arte de desmontar e remontar aqurios, ainda que por razoes diferentes.
Desejo-te as melhores felicidades para esse teu projecto, esperando que seja o ultimo que montes, seria sinal que assentavas e deixavas de ser nmada  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Tudo de bom para ti,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> ... esperando que seja o ultimo que montes, seria sinal que assentavas e deixavas de ser nmada


Amigo Paulo ... No quer dizer que deixe de ser nmada. S quer dizer que  a ltima vez que compro e vendo seja aqurios seja equipamento ... 

Mesmo que mude de casa, este ir acompanhar-me  :Coradoeolhos: 

 pequeno o suficiente para que o possa transportar calmamente, suficientemente leve para que seja possvel de montar em qualquer casa (inclusiv cho de tabique) e  suficientemente grande para o que quero fazer dele. Um aqurio nica e exclusivamente de "_Ricordeas Florida_"


Entretanto o mvel continua  espera pois os  no abundam nada com um beb em casa. Sendo que o mvel continua  espera ... tambm o aqurio continua parado sem gua para minha grande infelicidade.

Enquanto espero, este FDS foi dia de fazer os furos da cozinha para o Hall e montar o esquema elctrico que ir alimentar o aqurio. Est quase tudo pronto mas terei que fazer mais 1 furo para passar a tubagem para o sistema de TPAs e fio elctrico para a alimentao da bomba Tunze 9v.

Entretanto preciso de adquirir algumas coisas para o projecto que agradecia que me dessem dicas de onde adquirir:

1 - *Adaptador para LocLine.* J tenho o LocLine mas preciso do adaptador para o poder ligar  tubagem de retorno.

2 - *EggCrate.* A Plsticos do Sado j no comercializa e no consigo encontrar em lado nenhum.

3 - *Tubo e Unies para tubo de Osmose bem como adaptador para ligar  uma rosca fmea de 3/4".* S tenho uma destas peas e preciso de ligar a osmose mas no encontro nada. Alm disso preciso de mais tubo e de unies em "L"  semelhana das adquiridas pelo "Pedro Ferrer"

Algum tem sugestes?

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Rui




> 1 - *Adaptador para LocLine.* J tenho o LocLine mas preciso do adaptador para o poder ligar  tubagem de retorno.


O adaptador que falas  aquela pea laranja, que de um lado  roscada?
Se , consigo arranjar a partir do dia 30/08... consigo arranjar isso e uma sada em 'V'... para dupla sada. (sem custos)





> 2 - *EggCrate.* A Plsticos do Sado j no comercializa e no consigo encontrar em lado nenhum.


Podes ver aqui. Foi aqui que comprei sempre as minhas.
Quanto precisavas?





> 3 - *Tubo e Unies para tubo de Osmose bem como adaptador para ligar  uma rosca fmea de 3/4".* S tenho uma destas peas e preciso de ligar a osmose mas no encontro nada. Alm disso preciso de mais tubo e de unies em "L"  semelhana das adquiridas pelo "Pedro Ferrer"


As unies em 'L' foram adquiridas na ETOPI.
O tubo  tubo de micro-rega de 1/4" que se encontra no AKI.
Quanto aos adaptadores de osmose, v aqui

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, no Loc-line para conseguir juntar ao pvc de retorno utilizei estes e depois a desmultiplicao.

Cumps.

D&T Aquarium Supplies-Aquarium Supplies For Saltwater And Freshwater Aquariums, And Ponds

D&T Aquarium Supplies-Aquarium Supplies For Saltwater And Freshwater Aquariums, And Ponds

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...e.php/pID/3540

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...e.php/pID/3542

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: 

Obrigado *Pedro* e* Bruno*.




> ... aquela pea laranja, que de um lado  roscada?


 essa mesmo *Pedro .* Estou em falta para contigo que no te respondi  mp mas combinamos ento para incio de Setembro at porque tenho imensas dvidas para tirar contigo. 

Porqu perguntam?

Simples ...

Tenho um sistema da aquatrnica como sabem.
Neste momento as nicas funcionalidades que retiro dele so:

1 - Nvel para reposio de gua doce;
2 - Controlador de Temperatura para Quente & Frio;
3 - Temporizador para Iluminao.

Tenho a sonda de pH que pura e simplesmente no uso.

Se bem se lembram (pelo menos alguns acredito que se recordem ...) tenho um EASY 412-DC-RC (PLC parecido com o LOGO da Siemens) que estava parado l em casa juntamente com uma fonte de alimentao da Siemens de 24V 1.3A com duas sadas e 4 peas tipo dijuntor que pelo que percebo abrem e fecham o dijuntor (220v) consoante uma passagem de corrente de 24v.

Olhando para estes factos, e estando farto de dar voltas ao miolo como que raio  que iria implementar um sistema de TPA automtica e controlo de enchimento de gua de Osmose para reposio e salinizada, ontem deu-me um apangio e dei por mim a perguntar para que raio  que preciso eu do Aquatrnica.

A facilidade com que implementaria um sistema de TPA com o Aquatrnica  extremamente fcil mas obrigar-me-ia a gastar cerca de 150 em bias e controladores de nvel de gua.

Em contrapartida no percebo nada de electricidade ... s o bsico para arranjar o quadro elctrico de casa e uns interruptores, trocar umas lmpadas e pouco mais.

Com esta ideia na cabea fui buscar o *EASY*  caixa da "tralha" e liguei-o.

Para alm de funcionar, passei no porttil e consegui arranjar o manual de programao da coisa e no me parece assim to difcil como isso.

Assim, tomei a deciso de implementar um primo do COADAS.

Para isso vou precisar de muita ajuda pois mais uma vez vos digo que no percebo nada disto.

Entretanto  hora de almoo passarei por c para deixar umas fotos, umas especificaes e algumas ideias para melhorar / comentar.

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> 4 peas tipo disjuntor que pelo que percebo abrem e fecham o disjuntor (220v) consoante uma passagem de corrente de 24v.


Significa que o teu PLC tem 4 sadas a rel.
Se o PLC  alimentado a 24V, iro sair 24V pelos rels.

Essa aplicao que pretendes dar ao teu PLC, apenas peca por tardia... :SbSourire2: 

Ento quando te der jeito passar por c, 'apita'.

(...)

Consigo arranjar-te estas peas (sem custos):
http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...Adapter-Black/

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...Fitting-Black/

penso que o resto j tenhas...

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> Consigo arranjar-te estas peas


Obrigado *Pedro*.  mesmo a primeira pea que me falta.




> Significa que o teu PLC tem 4 sadas a rel


Acho que me expliquei mal  :Coradoeolhos:  ... o PLC eu sei que tem 4 sadas a rel. O que estou a falar est mais abaixo. 

Ento o que tenho em termos de equipamento  o seguinte:
Desculpem a qualidade das fotos. Foi o que foi possvel com o telemvel mas logo tiro fotos e substituo por outras de melhor qualidade.

*1 - Fonte de alimentao da Siemens* com duas sadas de 24V/1.3A. Pelo menos parecem-me duas sadas. Tenho que pegar num multmetro para verificar a tenso entre o segundo "L+" e o segundo "M".




*2 - Klockner Moeller EASY 412-DC-RC*


Dados tcnicos:
Inputs: 8 (2 deles podem ser analgicos com input entre 0-10v)Output: 4 RelaySupply: 24V DCPower Dissipation: 2WFunes disponveis no PLC:
NegationOutput RelaysOutput Relay ContactsMarker relaysCounter RelaysTimersClock ControllersAnalog ComparatorsP-Buttons"If" JumpsText Display Variables

*3 - 4x Estas peas ...*  :Coradoeolhos: 

Na prtica aquilo que percebo do que vejo  que tenho uma entrada de 24v (A1-A2) e tenho uma entrada e sada de 220v (1-2-3-4).

Ou seja do pouco que percebo disto se quiser por exemplo ligar uma electrovlvula de 220V em funo de uma boia de nvel, a saida do PLC liga na "A1-A2", a alimentao 220V nas "2-4" e a electrovlvula nas "1-3"

Parece-me que  isto ... s no sei  como que raio  que se chama esta pea. At ver vou chamar-lhes *"ZINGARELHOS ..."* 





Pronto ... agora comeam as complicaes:

1 - Boias de nvel: so dois fios ... parece-me mas pelo que vejo tenho que fazer 3 ligaes: Fase / Neutro e Input.

2 - Programao: Depois de ler o manual no dever ser muito complicado. o que me parece mais dificil  o desenho lgico que ainda no o consegui encaixar na cabea.

Para quem quiser pode ver o Manual de Configurao EASY.

3 - Os LEDS para identificao dos Inputs e dos Outputs so ligados em paralelo. Certo?

4 - Tendo eu um balde de 120l que quero usar para gua salinizada e uma divisria na SUMP para 20l que vou usar para reposio, como  que consigo duas sadas independentes da osmose?

*Pedro,* eu percebo perfeitamente o esquema do Coadas mas para j no tenho capacidade de interligar 3 depsitos. Ainda podia ligar os dois que tenho ou eventualmente aplicar mais um balde de 20l que tenho mas devido  disparidade de dimenses e alturas, no vejo como depois podia controlar a coisa. Isto porque? Porque a gua de evaporao acabaria muito mais rapidamente do que a gua para TPA e ficaria com um problema nas mos.


O que  que eu quero fazer alguns conceitos:

1 - A meio do enchimento ligar o aquecedor e bomba de circulao
2 - No caso de depsito de gua salinizada vazio, comear o enchimento e interromper o programa de TPA automtica at ordem expressa de RUN do programa de novo.
3 - Para j no vou inclur a reposio de gua de osmose pois para isso ainda tenho o Aquatrnica.
4 - Parar a bomba de retorno enquanto  feita a TPA

Ideias de como fazer isto? Sugestes / dicas?

Algum site na net com esquemas elctricos fceis de compreender?

Inclusivamente tenho provvelmente a hiptese de trocar o EASY por um LOGO da Siemens se acharem melhor.


Abraos e por favor contribuam ...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Outra pergunta talvez um pouco estupida ...

Consigo mudar o valor de sada de 24V para 9V ou preciso mesmo de uma nova fonte de alimentao?

Isto por causa das bombas da Tunze para retirar gua para o esgoto e reposio de gua salinizada.

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui




> Parece-me que  isto ... s no sei  como que raio  que se chama esta pea. At ver vou chamar-lhes *"ZINGARELHOS ..."*


Vamos cham-los de disjuntores... a corrente entra por cima e sai por baixo...





> 1 - Boias de nvel: so dois fios ... parece-me mas pelo que vejo tenho que fazer 3 ligaes: Fase / Neutro e Input.


Tens que ligar um fio da bia  fonte. A continuao do fio vai a um Input.
A bia funciona como um contacto. Quando o circuito fecha, passam os 24V e do entrada no PLC.




> 2 - Programao: Depois de ler o manual no dever ser muito complicado. o que me parece mais dificil  o desenho lgico que ainda no o consegui encaixar na cabea.


O desenho lgico  fcil... se pensares em 'Portugus' primeiro que tudo.
Vamos l...

Se (IF) entrada 1 (I1) for actuada (High,On,1...) ento (Then) vou querer eventualmente activar a sada 1 (Q1)
*
Esta dever ser a tua primeira abordagem ao software do Easy...*

Poders querer ter 2 condies para actuar uma sada...

Se I1=1 e (And) I2=1 ento Q2=1...
I1=1 AND I2=1 -> Q2=1

Poders querer ter uma condio tipo 'OU' (OR)
Se I1=1 OR I2=1 -> Q2=1




> 3 - Os LEDS para identificao dos Inputs e dos Outputs so ligados em paralelo. Certo?


Certo. No te esqueas que ters que colocar uma resistncia em cada um dos leds...





> 4 - Tendo eu um balde de 120l que quero usar para gua salinizada e uma divisria na SUMP para 20l que vou usar para reposio, como  que consigo duas sadas independentes da osmose?


Podes usar uma electrovlvula. Depois vejo qual  (estou noutro PC).
Mas h electrovlvulas (eventualmente uma 3/2) que tm 2 sadas. Uma activa por defeito e quando a bobine  accionada, a gaveta move-se, e a gua sai por outra via. Claro est que a bobine da electrovlvula ter que ser de 24V. Uma vez mais, poders comprar na Etopi ou na ISOAR em Loures (S. Joo da Talha) ... so um pouco mais baratos...

Logo aqui, salta  vista que precisas de 2 Outputs... para 2 electrovlvulas... uma para actuar a osmose e a outra para direccionar o fluxo de gua.





> Inclusivamente tenho provavelmente a hiptese de trocar o EASY por um LOGO da Siemens se acharem melhor.


Eu trocaria de olhos fechados por um LOGO! de 12V...
Assim at te passaria o cdigo do COADAS, e mesmo a nvel de te ajudar seriam mais simples... mas todos estes softwares desta famlia de PLC's  muito, mas muito intuitiva, at porque podes ver na simulao as sadas e entradas a serem actuadas.





> Ideias de como fazer isto? Sugestes / dicas?


J te disse como ... pensa em Portugus... rabiscas e implementas passo a passo.

Se 'isto acontecer' OU 'isto' ENTO quero que acontea 'ISTO'
Enquanto 'ISTO NO ACONTECER' ento quero que acontea 'ISTO'
'ISTO' e 'ISTO' est activo ENTO no posso fazer 'ISTO'
Se 'ISTO' est activo, mas 'ISTO' no est, ENTO quero fazer 'ISTO'

Vais ver que ser muito mais fcil.

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui




> Boas ,
> 
> Outra pergunta talvez um pouco estupida ...
> 
> Consigo mudar o valor de sada de 24V para 9V ou preciso mesmo de uma nova fonte de alimentao?
> 
> Isto por causa das bombas da Tunze para retirar gua para o esgoto e reposio de gua salinizada.
> 
> Abraos,


O problema no  a tua fonte... mas sim o teu PLC que trabalha a 24V...sendo assim, apenas os sinais de Input entre os 20-24V iro actuar as entradas I...
Claro est que as tuas sadas Q, sero de 24V tambm...

Da eu ter escolhido um PLC de 12V... devido s bombas Tunze... que operam entre os 9-12V...

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> Vamos cham-los de disjuntores... a corrente entra por cima e sai por baixo...


Hummm ... Vamos mesmo  cham-los de *Contactores Modulares*.

Este  o seu esquema de funcionamento:


Entretanto vou falar ao meu mano a ver se  possvel trocar o EASY pelo LOGO. Se fr porreiro, se no fr pacincia trabalho com estes contactores modulares para activar uma fonte de alimentao de 12V para as bombas Tunze




> Uma activa por defeito e quando a bobine  accionada, a gaveta move-se, e a gua sai por outra via


Pois, mas assim teria um problema quando quisesse fazer gua para reposio e ao mesmo tempo gua salinizada.
Parece-me que tenho  que arranjar uma electrovlvula dupla com duas sadas mas isso ir consumir-me imediatamente 3 sadas do PLC. 

Posto isto parece-me que vou ter que comear a pensar em arranjar outra soluo para este problema usando a dnamica de fludos.




> Se 'isto acontecer' OU 'isto' ENTO quero que acontea 'ISTO'
> Enquanto 'ISTO NO ACONTECER' ento quero que acontea 'ISTO'
> 'ISTO' e 'ISTO' est activo ENTO no posso fazer 'ISTO'
> Se 'ISTO' est activo, mas 'ISTO' no est, ENTO quero fazer 'ISTO'


Pois, isso  o tipo de esquema mental que eu digo que ainda no consegui visualizar.
Chama-lhe defeito dos meus tempos de programao. 
A pergunta  se consigo que o PLC faa:

Quando ISTO e ISTO ACONTECER faz AQUILO at (UNTIL) ISTO e AQUILO ACONTECA ou at RUNTIME=12h


Entretanto vou comeando a ver preos das coisas que preciso de comprar:
CaixaLedsResistnciasBoas de NvelBombas TunzeEtc ...Bem, pelo menos estou entretido enquanto no tenho hiptese de montar o mvel do aqurio.

Abraos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,

Aproveitando o ms de Agosto que est a ser um ms calmo em termos de trabalho, vou esquematizando e pensado na soluo para o problema.




> * Sump - 80x50x40cm - 130l + 30l (reposio)


Os 30l para reposio esto numa divisria da SUMP ao longo de todo o comprimento. Umas das minhas impossibilidades para montar o esquema de TPA era o facto de estar sempre a pensar que iria ter aqui a gua de reposio.

A partir do momento que assumi desperdicar ento esse espao, tudo se tornou mais simples e claro em relao ao esquema.

Assim, vou fazer um / dois furos nessa divisria, colocar uma das descidas do aqurio a deitar aqui gua e assim aproveito este espao para colocar um pouco de egg-crate e servir de local para colocao de mudas e eventualmente "Chaetomorpha" ou refgio para peixes, etc ...

Entretanto como o sistema ter cerca de 300 litros, trocando 4 litros por dia representa uma TPA semanal de 10% do volume de gua.


_Sistema de Reposio e TPA Automticas_ - *COADAS II*

Ento aqui vai uma primeira abordagem para comentarem / melhorarem sobre o esquema inicial.




A linha azul representa a ligao entre os dois depsitos uma vez que a gua de Osmose entra no depsito de reposio.

As linhas vermelhas representam a ligao dos baldes ao esgoto, embora a ligao do depsito de reposio para o esgoto s seja usada em caso de desastre extremo e a sada para o esgoto do depsito de gua salinizada fique entupido.

*Regras:*

Se "Bia A" vazio abre "electro-vlvula" at "Bia B" cheio ou at Tempo=<x nmero de horas>

Se "Bia A" vazio pra o sistema de reposio de gua durante Tempo=<x nmero de horas> (uma ou duas para dar tempo de voltar a encher parte do depsito)

Se "Bia C" vazio abre "electro-vlvula" at "Boia D" cheio ou at Tempo=<x nmero de horas>

Se "Bia C" vazio pra o sistema de TPA automtica at ordem manual de RUN do programa novamente (isto para permitir a adio e dissoluo de sal antes de comear de novo com as TPA)

Se "Bia C" vazio ligar aquecedor e circulao de gua ao fim de Tempo=<x nmero de horas> (o suficiente para conseguir encher metade do balde e a bomba de circulao / aquecedor no ficarem a trabalhar fora de gua.

Diriamente desligar o sistema de reposio e retirar 4 litros de gua do aqurio - Tempo=<x nmero de minutos>.

No final da retirada de gua, repr gua com sal at "Bia E" cheio ou Tempo=<x nmero de minutos> (se demorar por exemplo 20m a retirar gua do aqurio ento na reposio  at nvel ou at 21/22 minutos)

Esperar 5 minutos e voltar a ligar o sistema de reposio.


Penso que isto no dever ser muito complicado de programar e parece-me que assim funciona. Estou a esquecer-me de alguma coisa?


Entretanto na questo de bias de nvel, estou a pensar adquirir estas bias de nvel horizontais na Farnell 


Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Rui




> Entretanto na questo de bias de nvel, estou a pensar adquirir estas bias de nvel horizontais na Farnell 
> Abraos,


J temos 'pensamento'...
Li na diagonal, mas parece-me que uma das bias 'B' ou 'D' pode desaparecer, pois se tens um tanque dependente do outro... basta que esteja uma no tanque dependente... parece-me... e assim desocupavas um Input.

Quanto s bias, podes comprar na Bubbles.

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> Li na diagonal, mas parece-me que uma das bias 'B' ou 'D' pode desaparecer, pois se tens um tanque dependente do outro... basta que esteja uma no tanque dependente... parece-me... e assim desocupavas um Input.


Sim, eu pensei nisso  semelhana do que tens no COADAS mas a minha questo  a seguinte:

A presso de gua na rede nem sempre  a mesma. Como no tenho tanque intermdio (mesma gua, mesma quantidade de sal) e mesmo usando um timer do tipo "Output 1" funciona durante TEMPO=<x nmero de horas> arrisco a que, em caso de alguma diferena de presso da rede, a gua do tanque de reposio passe para o tanque de gua salinizada e me altere a densidade.

Assim, prefiro ter mais uma Bia para garantir que isso no acontece aliado ao Timer para dupla segurana.

Quanto  questo de "mesma gua, mesma quantidade de sal" isso ao fim da 2/3 vez tenho o problema resolvido. Imaginando que no tanque de gua salinizada ficam sempre 5 litros. Adicionarei sempre depois (at "Bia D") 15 litros e voltarei a uma das permissas base do COADAS - _Mesma gua, mesma quantidade de sal_.




> Quanto s bias, podes comprar na Bubbles.


Sim eu sei, mas pelo site esto esgotadas para alm de que teria depois de arranjar suportes para as boias e no sei porqu tenho sempre a ideia que essas bias do problemas com o tempo e no so muito fiveis.

Acho que ficava mais descansado com bias horizontais que para alm disso tudo basta um furo na lateral do depsito para as encaixar de modo estanque.



Entretanto estive a tentar falar com o meu irmo sem sucesso nenhum (deve estar fora do pas em trabalho) pelo que continuo sem saber se terei acesso a um logo ou no. Posto isto tenho estado a olhar para a programao do Easy e no estou a conseguir atinar com aquela porcaria ... acho que preciso de comear a ter algumas das peas na mo para testar.  que ainda por cima nem sequer tenho cabo de ligao ao PC.

Abraos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> J temos 'pensamento'...


No temos pensamento no senhor !!!!  TEMOS ACO ...

J temos  o EASY todo programado  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Depois de se perceber a mecnica da coisa aquilo  sempre a aviar. E com um fio ligado na fase da fonte de 24V tenho um rpido sistema de teste. Basta introduzir depois o fio no Input que quero para ver o resultado a correr.

Ficou assim:

*I1-2----TT1**I3-4----TT2**T1-------{Q4**T2---|**I2--------RT1**I4--------RT2**H1-3----{Q1**I5-3-----TT3**T3-------{Q2**5--------RT3*

Ou traduzindo linha a linha ... 

se Bia1 ligar e Bia2 estiver desligada liga timer 1se Bia3 ligar e Bia4 estiver desligada liga timer 2Timer 1 liga electro-valvula de osmose durante 4 horasTimer 2 liga electro-valvula de osmose durante 4 horasSe Bia2 ligar ento desliga o timer1 (faz desligar a electrovlvula)Se Bia4 ligar ento desliga o timer1 (faz desligar a electrovlvula)das 21:00h s 21:20h se Bia3 desligada (deposito gua salinizada com gua) ento bomba de retirada de gua suja para esgotoSe Bia5 (SUMP) desligar ento activa Timer3Timer 3 espera 30 minutos e depois liga bomba de reposio de gua salinizadaSe Bia5 (SUMP) ligar ento desactiva timer (faz desligar a bomba de gua salinizada)


Ainda me falta adicionar um timer para que a bomba de reposio de gua salinizada pare ao fim de um tempo e no s quando chegar ao nvel da bia 5, mas estou com alguma dificuldade com timers encadeados.

Ainda falta programar as teclas de direco para controlo manual de osmose e reposies.

Ainda falta a ordem de quando Bia 3 ligada para o programa.

Estes dois ltimos so extremamente simples ... mas para j est feito.


Assim no me parece que v trocar isto pelo LOGO da Siemens. Bem vistas as coisas ainda tenho mais uma entrada que posso usar para nvel e nas duas analgicas posso ligar um PT100 que me permitir mais tarde ligar uma sonda de temperatura e abdicar por completo do Aquatrnica.

Neste momento estou ansioso para comprar o material para montar isto tudo  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Ests a ver como estes softwares so bastante intuitivos...  :SbOk5: 
Passaste do zero a quase tudo feito em menos que nada!
No sei se o Easy permite a visualizao de textos... mas  algo a ter a conta...para saberes o que o PLC est a fazer...

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> No sei se o Easy permite a visualizao de textos... mas  algo a ter a conta...para saberes o que o PLC est a fazer...


Pois ... Isso  que o PLC j no faz. A funo "Dx" (Texto) no est disponvel na srie 400. s na 500.

No entanto como a cavalo dado no se olha o dente ...

Estive a ver preos de material e este Easy custa 200 mais a fonte de alimentao 120 mais 4 contactores modulares a 25 cada um e temos cerca de 400 que me foram oferecidos pelo meu irmo ...  :SbOk5:  (GANDA MANO VELHO)


Hoje foi dia de ir s compras e acabei por comprar:
Um quadro elctrico de 26 posiesLEDS (Laranjas para Output e Verdes para os Inputs)ResistnciasUm transformador 9/12V 1A (para as bombas tunze)Manga TermoretrctilFio rgido para ligao QuadroFio flexvel para ligao dos LEDUma electro-vlvula 220V 3/4"Cinco Bias de nvel horizontal.Os depsitos j tenho em casa pelo que s me falta mesmo duas bombas Tunze de 9V.

Quanto aos depsitos ser um de 20 litros para gua de reposio e um de 120 litros para gua salinizada  :EEK!: . Assim tenho autonomia de TPAs para cerca de 1 ms ...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas outra vez  :Ol: ,

Queria colocar um Post isolado apenas para agradecer ao *Pedro Ferrer* e a todo o seu apoio.

Se no fosse a sua inspirao e suporte, garantidamente que no tinha chegado neste projecto onde cheguei.

Obrigado Pedro ...  :tutasla: 

Abrao,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas ainda mais uma vez ...  :Ol: ,

Queria apenas aqui resumir algumas coisas que aprendi lendo ou por experincia prpria e que quero implementar neste projecto.

*Caixa depuradora entre a queda de gua e a SUMP*

*Coluna Seca*
A coluna seca tem 3 furos:

*** O *primeiro* ser puro sifo com uma torneira a regular o caudal. Deste modo consigo reduzindo o caudal fazer com que a gua suba muito, mas muito lentamente na coluna seca. O objectivo ser fazer a maior parte da descida de gua por aqui.

*** O *segundo* furo ser um "Durso stand-pipe". Neste durso, a entrada de ar estar ligada a uma mangueira de ar que ficar com a sua entrada ligeiramente acima daquilo que ser o nvel de gua na coluna seca.

Deste modo a muito pouca gua que no  processada pelo sifo ser por este durso. Em caso de entupimento e a que a gua continue a subir, ir tapar o tubo de ar convertendo o "Durso Stand-Pipe" instantneamente em sifo tambm

*** O *terceiro* furo ser para retorno com loc-line  sada.

Resultado final? Rudo: ZERO, bolhas de ar: Zero ou muito prximo disso.

*Base do Aqurio*
A madeira de base do aqurio (70cm), dado que tenho coluna seca exterior, ser mais funda que o aqurio em si (60cm) de modo a que lhe possa fazer uns furos do dimetro do PVC usado e segurar os Tubos.

*Bomba de Retorno*
A entrada de gua da bomba de retorno levar um cotovelo de PVC a apontar para baixo de modo a garantir que no h aspirao de gua da suprefcie para o aqurio principal.

*Luminria*
Quero suspender a iluminao ao tecto com motor para levantar e baixar a calha de iluminao.

*Interior Aqurio*
* Colocao de egg-crate em todo o fundo do aqurio.
* Colocao de RV e disposio do LAYOUT.
* S quando Layout definitivo e garantidamente fechado sem alteraes, a colocao de areo.

Abraos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Ol: ,




> Claro est que as tuas sadas Q, sero de 24V tambm...


Pois  amigo Pedro ... no podiamos estar os dois mais errados ...

Ontem foi dia de comear a ligar tudo. Inclusivamente j tenho o quadro todo montado e cablado faltando apenas os LEDs e a ligao das bias e electro-vlvula.

Afinal, a sada do PLC  o que ns quisermos. Isto pq? Ontem liguei e testei a coisa e cada vez que o contacto abria no tinha nada na sada. Falei com o meu irmo e na prtica aquilo  s um interruptor. Ou liga ou desliga pelo que tens que colocar a fase no "Borne1" do "contacto1" e do "Borne2" segue para onde quiseres.

Assim at poderia ter a sair directamente 9V em dois dos contactos e 220V nos outros dois. Tive que colocar todas as sadas em 220V pois os contactores modulares s actuam em 220V

O que fiz foi depois injectar 9V nos contactores modulares na entrada para poder ligar as boas da Tunze do lado da sada. Sem stress e tudo a funcionar.

Por falar em 9V ... Raio de #$"#%"& os transformadores dos chineses. Um transformador de 3 a 12V que tive que regular para 6V de modo a poder ter 9V  sada.  que se regular para 9V tenho  sada 13V.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Como entretanto na sada do PLC tenho 220V, l tive que voltar  Dimofel para trocar as resistncias e tive que adquirir tambm uns diodos. Mais dois pontos de solda ... tambm no  nada de especial.

Quero ver se comeo a soldar os LEDs hoje.

Aqui fica o trabalho de ontem ...



Entretanto as boas notcias  que hoje de manh fui acordado pelo senhor da DHL que me trouxe um pacotinho com 5 coisinhas lindas que estava  espera ...  :Palmas: 



S ainda no percebi se posso mesmo usar cabo de rede de 8 condutores para ligar as boas (vo trabalhar a 24V) ou se preciso mesmo de cabo elctrico de 0,75 por condutor. Acho que vou experimentar primeiro a ver se no tenho perda de sinal e depois logo vejo.

Abraos,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Boas ,
> 
> Pois  amigo Pedro ... no podiamos estar os dois mais errados ...
> 
> Afinal, a sada do PLC  o que ns quisermos. Isto pq? Ontem liguei e testei a coisa e cada vez que o contacto abria no tinha nada na sada. Falei com o meu irmo e na prtica aquilo  s um interruptor. Ou liga ou desliga pelo que tens que colocar a fase no "Borne1" do "contacto1" e do "Borne2" segue para onde quiseres.
> 
> Assim at poderia ter a sair directamente 9V em dois dos contactos e 220V nos outros dois. Tive que colocar todas as sadas em 220V pois os contactores modulares s actuam em 220V


Pois, como liguei os meus rels em circuito fechado (tudo corrido a 12V) nem me apercebi dessa situao... mas como tinha sido tudo planeado para 12V... electrovlvula, bombas, resistncias para os leds...

Ainda bem que  assim! Estamos sempre a aprender.

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> O futuro pode andar por aqui, é só baixarem o preço um pouco.
> 
> http://www.led-tech.de/en/High-Power...3_120_133.html


Pessoalmente penso que o conceito será esse mas mais alargado em termos de espetros. Deve ir do violeta ao vermelho profundo sendo que nos violetas e azuis até faz sentido ter diferentes picos. 

Uma coisa que nunca encontrei foi uma análise suficientemente exaustiva da curva espetral a diversas profundidades, condições físicas da água e hora do dia.

Acredito que num dia que não estará tão longe quanto isso programaremos a calha para algo tipo: "lagoon, 8m". Ela ao longo do dia vai exibindo o espetro tipo que replica o duma laguna (ambiente com mais turbidez que por exemplo o reef flat), como se o tanque estivesse a 8 metros de profundidade.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, com um led deste tipo é facil fazer isso. Embora fiquem mt abaixo dos XM-L em termos de lumens do branco, têm a vantagem de num só led juntar o espectro todo. Claro que o preço tem que descer para pelo menos 10 para compensar. Neste momento, consegue-se comprar um XM-L, um RB e um B por 7, mais um vermelho, fica por volta dos 10 e qq coisa.

Acho que partindo para a solução dos violeta, os RB são redundantes, pq os coolwhite já têm esse espectro.

Só não entendo pq meteram o azul a bater no mesmo pico que o branco, se tivesse sido um azul alargado e mais acima poderia ter sido mais vantajoso.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Boa tarde Rui
> 
> Porquê esse rácio 1/1.5 ?
> Não vais colocar Blue?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Pedro, vi alguns aquários iluminados pela AquaLedLight e gostei da temperatura de côr deste rácio. Além disso foi também a recomendação do Baltasar.
Mais tarde se vir que não chega logo complemento com Blue e/ou Violet.

Entretanto existem uma série de novidades ...

Esta montagem vai ser desmontada. 

Algumas coisas aprendi que quero corrigir:

1- Caixa depuradora. Sai fora e será substituida por dois filterBags
2- Prateleira para Caixa depuradora e zona electrica vão sair fora. Ocupam demasiado espaço e não me deixam mexer ou limpar a sump como deve de ser.
3- Calha t5 fora e substituição de um chapéu com 50 Leds. Inclusão neste chapéu do screen do arduino.
4- zona de reprodução de Ricordeas na sump com uma calha com Leds de 50cm (6x XM-L a 700mA + 6x RoyalBlue a 700mA --> existentes)
5- egg crate por baixo do areão. Fora ...
6- entrada de areão aquando da re-montagem.
7- vou aproveitar para lixar e re-pintar o móvel.
8- em análise a inclusão de um Algae Scrubber.

E para já acho que é tudo.

Entretanto e enquanto espero pelos LEDs estou a programar o Arduino.

Experimentei diversas coisas, diversas ideias, e sinceramente acho que me tinha safo melhor com um screen de duas linhas. O Pedro Ferrer queixa-se disso, mas para mim tem uma enorme vantagem. Não tem que andar preocupado com mariquices ....

Experimentei icons no SD ... demasiado lento. Outras ideias ... não gostava do visual ...

Finalmente apostei no visual muito simplista e estou a gostar.

Aqui fica um pequeno video do que está feito. Não muito mas o suficiente para conseguir já controlar a iluminação que era o que mais me preocupava.




Importante é que não tenho nenhuma intenção comercial neste projecto, mas não queria deixar de agradecer ao Pedro Ferrer que me deu uma ajuda imensa.

Abraços,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Então e conseguis-te por o touch a bumbar?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,




> Então e conseguis-te por o touch a bumbar?


Boas João. Nem perdi mais tempo. Ainda estou com o IDE022. Tem tempo. Pode ser que entretanto o Henning actualize a Library e resolva o problema de vez.
Tenho é que lhe reportar um problema na Library dele. Quando queres apresentar um Float ou Double  do tipo zero ponto ZERO qualquer coisa (0.0xxx) aparece 0xxx. A função myGLCD.printNumF não consegue lidar com o zero à direita do sinal.

Abraço,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Para quem sabe de Arduino e electrónica a valer ... (eu não que sou só um curioso cheio de dúvidas) ... fica a pergunta:

Será que dá para pegar numa Hydor Koralia 4000 de 4.5W de consumo (trabalha a 12V) e com um circuito igual a este:

Ver Aqui

controlar por PWM a bomba?

Para quem tem como eu um Arduino com controlo solar e lunar seria engraçado ter as mesmas vantagens (modos) das Vortech ou Tunze e conseguir controlar ou simular as marés em função do ciclo lunar.

Aquilo que preveria seria um sistema bem mais barato que os comerciais ...

Que dizem? Estou tentado a comprar uma Koralia só para experimentar.

Abraço,

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

O link não funciona, mas se a bomba é DC, sim, facilmente se controla com PWM e um fet protegido.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas João,

Experimenta agora!

Abraço,
Rui

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, só que esse circuito usa transistores em vez de FET's, mas é isso!

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Cuidado que as Koralias 12V são AC.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Olá!
> 
> Cuidado que as Koralias 12V são AC.
> 
> Abraço.
> Fernando Garcia


Exato!

Sei disto porque quando estava a montar a minha solução ups corri tudo quanto era site à procura de informação de bombas dc. As koralia são AC. É pena porque são excelentes e francamente mais baratas que as vortech e tunze eletrónicas. Com estas últimas, já testei pwm com um simples fet e duas resistências (proteção e pull-down) e é uma brincadeira de criança meter o arduino a controlar aquilo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 




> Exato!
> 
> Sei disto porque quando estava a montar a minha solução ups corri tudo quanto era site à procura de informação de bombas dc. As koralia são AC. É pena porque são excelentes e francamente mais baratas que as vortech e tunze eletrónicas. Com estas últimas, já testei pwm com um simples fet e duas resistências (proteção e pull-down) e é uma brincadeira de criança meter o arduino a controlar aquilo.


Que treta ... não me apetecia mesmo nada ir agora gastar 350€ por duas Tunze electrónicas.

Abraços,

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mas não vejo qual é o problema sendo AC desde que tenhas o circuito certo daria, em primeiro terás de em vez de FET's ter TRIACS que não têm polaridade, depois dependendo das bombas em si como disse se funcionam bem ou  não com variação pois em AC podem precisar de circuitos detectores do ponto da sinusóide da AC (Controle de ângulo da fase) de forma a dar o arranque inicial e funcionar correctamente, se estou a falar bem.

O motor da bomba terá de ser um motor synchronous.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Eu falei sobre este assunto aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....l=1#post195434

Montei o circuito e estou com ele na protoboard mas, as bombas não se comportam muito bem. Produzem muito ruído e não giram constantemente com velocidade reduzida.

Já as ventoinhas 110v que tenho funcionam muito bem.


Estou pensando em comprar um inversor de frequência, talvez seja mais barato que comprar bombas DC. 

Para o padrão de alimentação que vocês utilizam acho que este modelo serve: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_1503wt_1110

Eles não são muito grandes.

Para o padrão brasileiro está difícil de encontrar com bom preço.


Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas João,

Entretanto sim, já coloquei o IDE 1.01 a bombar ....

Mais uma burrice a juntar às muitas que tenho feito ... a library to touch queixava-se de não ter o wprogram.h ...

Por indicação do Baltasar mudei para o Arduino.h e ficou a bombar à maneira.

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Isso não é burrice.
São parvoíces desses senhores que evoluem o Arduino não tendo em conta o legado histórico...
A mim aconteceu-me ao contrário... arranjei um exemplo... que não especificava que tinha sido desenvolvido para o IDE1.0... e eu trabalhar no Arduino 0023...  :Smile: 

Ou seja... procurava o Arduino.h... eh eh

Graças ao Google, lá percebi o que era.

http://blogdonatanael.blogspot.pt/20...ntrado-no.html

http://wyolum.com/?p=624

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois a malta também tem culpa e as vezes não põe os devidos comentários ou faz o código para ser mais universal, se quiserem que isso dê em todos os IDE aqui fica como já agora:

#if ARDUINO >= 100
 #include <Arduino.h>
#else
 #include <WProgram.h>
#endif

Assim fica 100% universal até se lembrarem de mudar mais qualquer coisa noutro IDE mais recente ainda que apareça ehehhe...  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Ola Rui, sendos meu amigo  tinha imenso prazer em ver aqui postado o teu novo progecto, sabes bem que foi aqui que todos iniciamnos parte do nosso hobby e por isso gostava que continuasses a ser um contributo para este forum e com esse progecto concerteza que será,sasbes bem do que falo!!!!Nao custa nada compartilha com a gente,mesmo que sendo pouco é muito.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Paulo,

Epá como bem referes o meu projecto é agora um pouco maior e diferente. Bem o sabes a tem influência tua como sabes.

Com tempo colocarei aqui a sua evolução, mas confesso-te que me é difícil andar a actualizar multiplas localizações mas vou fazer um esforço para o fazer.

Deixa-me concluir a mudança de casa e começar a trabalhar para ver se passo um pouco mais de tempo ao computador.

Abraços,
Rui

----------

